
The biggest threat to Silicon Valley isn't what you think it is - cryptoz
http://www.businessinsider.com/sc/flood-threat-to-silicon-valley-2015-10
======
DrScump
Note that this is an infomercial for "Our Bay on the Brink"... and who the
underlying funders are.

